# Gezielt Scholle??



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2014)

Alle Platten heissen an der Ostsee ja zuerst mal Butt...

Und sind ja auch alle essbar und schmecken alle....

Mir persönlich allerdings schmecken Schollen am besten...

Daher die Frage an erfahrenere Plattenbootsangler als mich:
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, statt einfach "Platte" zu angeln, möglichst gezielt Schollen zu kriegen?

Wenn ja, welche??


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gezielt Scholle??*

Um die Chancen auf Schollen zu verbessern sollte das Wasser möglichst tief sein. Ich habe bisher nur ganz wenige unterhalb der 15m Tiefenlinie gefangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gezielt Scholle??*

ah guck, danke - und ich praktisch nie so tief Platte geangelt..

Sind die Flundern auch so tief und verschiebt man nur das Verhältnis zu Gunsten der Schollen?


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gezielt Scholle??*

Das Verhältnis verschiebt sich zu Gunsten der Scholle.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gezielt Scholle??*

Danke erstmal - wie siehts vom Untergrund her aus?
Unterschiede oder findet man beide Plattenarten bevorzugt auf Sand?


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gezielt Scholle??*

Es müssen keine großen Sandflächen sein. Einige Quadratmeter auch in bewachsenen Flächen reichen völlig aus, da in dem Grünzeug auch Leben (Futter) vorhanden ist. Das klassische Fanggebiet besteht aber natürlich aus Sand und feinem Kies.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gezielt Scholle??*

Gilt für beide Plattenarten?
Kann man also auch nicht auf "Schollen zielen"?
Durch die Flundern "durchangeln"?


----------



## Franky (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gezielt Scholle??*

Gezielt auf Scholle hat bei mir noch nie geklappt, Flundern und Klieschen haben sich die Köder genauso schnell geschnappt. Nur über die Tiefe, wie schon beschrieben, konnte man mehr Scholle fangen. Allerdings ging der Anteil dann von 5% auf ca 15% hoch. Flunder und Kliesche machte dann den Rest Fifftiefifftie unter sich aus.
Allerdings stachen die Schollen durch Größe heraus: wenn gefangen, dann alle im Bereich der "größeren" Flundern bei > 40 cm ("Rekord" 52 cm).


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gezielt Scholle??*

hm - hört sich nicht gut an bei solchen Quoten.. 
Aber danke, zumindest also mal tief(er als bisher...)


----------



## xbsxrvxr (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gezielt Scholle??*

mehr als je westlicher, desto mehr und je tiefer desto häufiger wäre mir auch nicht eingefallen...

alle plattfische sehen in der schlei-ecke besonders gut aus, groß und fleischig.
dort gibt es seit einigen jahren sehr, sehr viel scholle...und es wird immer mehr...

wenn gezielt auf scholle, dann in dieser ecke!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gezielt Scholle??*

aaah, auch ein guter Tipp, danke.

Also gibts örtlich unterschiedliche "dicke" Vorkommen`an Schollen?

Gibts weitere gute Schollenecken, ausser an der von Dir genannten Schlei?


----------



## Justsu (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gezielt Scholle??*

Hi Thomas, 

meines Wissens nach bevorzugt die Scholle auch salzhaltigeres Wasser, sie zieht ja auch im Gegensatz zur Flunder z.B. nicht in die Flussmündungen.

Vielleicht hilft das ja ein bisschen bei der Stellenwahl in der Ostsee, oder Du fährst gleich an die Nordsee, dort dürfte die Quote Scholle/Flunder deutlich besser ausfallen...

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gezielt Scholle??*

ist natürlich ein unbequemeres Angeln an der Nordsee und wenn ich eh schon an der Ostsee bin...

Aber danke für den Tipp, hatte ich auch schon gelesen, dass in der Nordsee viel Schollen unterwegs sind.,


----------



## xbsxrvxr (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gezielt Scholle??*

also nicht direkt schlei, natürlich außenküste...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gezielt Scholle??*

ok., danke!


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gezielt Scholle??*

Offtopic on 
Was macht eigentlich Eure Steinbuttaktion, Thomas? Ist da jemals was berichtenswertes draus geworden? 
Offtopic off


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gezielt Scholle??*

ne, falsche Zeit, falscher Ort, keine Chance auf verwertbares - Schollen wird hoffentlich einfacher..

Wohn für solche Experimente doch eindeutig zu weit von der Küste weg.,.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gezielt Scholle??*



observer schrieb:


> alle plattfische sehen in der schlei-ecke besonders gut aus, groß und fleischig.
> dort gibt es seit einigen jahren sehr, sehr viel scholle...und es wird immer mehr...
> 
> wenn gezielt auf scholle, dann in dieser ecke!


 
Bist Du dir sicher, dass Du Schollen gefangen hast?

Ich fange dort auch sehr viele Plattfische aber zu 99,9% keine einzige Scholle. Sind meist alles Flundern oder Klieschen.

Es ist leider so, das viele, die rötliche Punkte sehen, sofort auf Scholle tippen, was aber ein Trugschluss ist, die haben Flundern auch.

Echte Schollen sind aus meiner Erfahrung in der westlichen Ostsee eine Rarität, in der Nordsee sieht es hingegen viel besser aus.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gezielt Scholle??*

sollte eigentlich kein problem sein, in der ecke vor maasholm gute schollen zu fangen.

ich glaube, dass hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=187989&page=45  schon mal von sehr guten plattfischfängen berichtet wurde...

boardi boot könnte dir bestimmt genaueres sagen...


----------



## xbsxrvxr (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gezielt Scholle??*

moinsen
ich kann zwar nicht viel, aber die fische der ostsee kann ich alle unterscheiden(ist ja mein job)

der schollenbestand der westlichen ostsee ist in den letzten jahren explodiert, sodass in vielen ecken(zb vor maasholm-je westlicher, desto salziger= mehr scholle) die scholle, neben der kliesche, den großteil des plattfischbestandes ausmacht.

die fischer haben nur eine winzige schollenquote(weil es noch nie so viele schollen gab wie jetzt).
seit ca 2-3 jahren müssen die fischer in der ecke "nördlich kiel" viele tonnen scholle zurückwerfen, weil sie zu wenig quote haben.
zum teil könnten sie an einem tag die gesamte jahresquote abfischen.
sie haben da ein echtes schollenproblem!!!

wie die zusammensetzung des plaffischfangs der angler aussieht weiß ich leider nicht.


vielleicht hast du es einfach zu flach versucht?( schollen stehen meistens rel tief)
vom strand aus erwischt man eig nie schollen.

tom


----------



## Norbi (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gezielt Scholle??*

Kann mich Dorschgreifer nur anschließen,viele glauben Sie haben Schollen gefangen,sind aber Flundern/Blendlinge,kommt daher das Sie zusammen laichen.:m


----------



## Dorschgreifer (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gezielt Scholle??*



observer schrieb:


> moinsen
> ich kann zwar nicht viel, aber die fische der ostsee kann ich alle unterscheiden(ist ja mein job)
> 
> der schollenbestand der westlichen ostsee ist in den letzten jahren explodiert, sodass in vielen ecken(zb vor maasholm-je westlicher, desto salziger= mehr scholle) die scholle, neben der kliesche, den großteil des plattfischbestandes ausmacht.
> ...


 

Hast Du da mal eine Quelle für, denn ich glaube weiter, dass es Flundern sind, die aber auch die Fischer gerne mal als Schollen verkaufen... Und das mit den Fischern und der vollen Quote und der Entsorgung von etlichen Tonnen habe ich nur aus der Nordsee gelesen...|rolleyes

Und ich Fische vom Boot und auch in 20m und selbst dort in der Masse Flundern, ab und an Klieschen, eine echte Scholle habe ich dort noch nicht gefangen.|kopfkrat

Vielleicht bin ich aber auch nicht im Bilde, daher wäre eine Quallenangabe hifreich, nicht das Thomas da mit falschen Hoffnungen auftaucht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gezielt Scholle??*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> , nicht das Thomas da mit falschen Hoffnungen auftaucht.


genau....
:vik:


----------



## Franky (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gezielt Scholle??*

So, wie ich das mit "Anglern von weiter wech ausgenommen Bremen" kenne, zocken die Herrschaften aus dem Süden dann die "Gehwehplatten" (aka Steinbutt) aus dem Wasser!  :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gezielt Scholle??*

würd ich dann auch nie nicht nein dazu sagen - bzw. wär aus kulinarischer Sicht noch besser.
Glaube aber, das mit den Schollen ist erfolgversprechender..


----------



## Fxndlxng (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gezielt Scholle??*

Bekannte von mir haben Ihr Boot in Kiel und fangen ebenfalls seit Jahren immer mehr Schollen. Mittlerweile vergeht kein Plattentag mehr ohne Scholle. Ich weiss auch nicht wo das Problem liegen sollte, Schollen von Flundern zu unterscheiden?!?
Flundern haben deutlich fühlbare Warzen auf dem Rücken. Schollen sind dagegen glatt wie ein Babypopo. Einmal von hinten nach vorne über den Rücken streichen und man weiss womit man es zu tun hat. Ganz easy.


----------



## Norbi (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gezielt Scholle??*

Für Thomas werden jetzt alle Platten mit Edding-rot getunt:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gezielt Scholle??*



Norbi schrieb:


> Für Thomas werden jetzt alle Platten mit Edding-rot getunt:m


pffffffffffff................


----------



## Fxndlxng (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gezielt Scholle??*

@Dorschgreifer
Du bist doch auch häufig in der Lübecker Bucht unterwegs, oder?
Ich habe dort in den letzten 3 Jahren ca. 20 Schollen gefangen und ich angel nur sporadisch auf Platte. Sicherlich waren es in der gleichen Zeit 5 mal so viele Flundern und Klieschen aber eben nicht nur.

Edit:
Ich vermute mal eher, das viele Schollen für Flundern gehalten werden, weil die Fänger immer erstmal von Flunder ausgehen.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gezielt Scholle??*

was für´ne "quallenangabe"???

in der nordsee ist der bestand, zeitgleich mit dem der ostsee, explodiert-sodass es absatzproblem gibt(deshalb gehen viele tonnen fisch ins fischmehl)

in der ostsee dürfen sie gar nicht erst angelandet werden...ist n unterschied!!!

...wenn du mir nicht glauben willst musst du es ja nicht.|rolleyes
(ich beprobe u.a. die fangzusammensetzungen auf deutschen fischreifahrzeugen in der ostsee und habe viel kontakt zu den fischern...)

plattfische(alle) kann man blind unterscheiden(oder auch nur mit den augen)
und mischlinge flunder/scholle kommen vor, sind aber nicht besonders häufig!

genug davon...

tom


----------



## thomas19 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gezielt Scholle??*

Mir hat mal ein Boltenhagener Plattfischangler gesagt, dass man mit Seeringelwürmern am Besten "echte" Schollen fängt. Auf Wattwürmer beißen oft "nur" Fundern u. kl. Dorsche. Aber ich mag die "Knieper" nicht. Besonders wenn sie ihre Beißwerkzeuge ausfahren, außerdem muß man sie meist bestellen.
Viel Spaß beim Testen u. Petri
thomas19:m


----------



## Dorschgreifer (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gezielt Scholle??*



Findling schrieb:


> @Dorschgreifer
> Du bist doch auch häufig in der Lübecker Bucht unterwegs, oder?


 
Nein, fast Ausschließlich Schleimünde Richtung Dänemark oder im Einzelfall mal Kieler Bucht. Lübeck ist überhaupt nicht meine Richtung.

Aber zu Schollen/Flundern:

Wenn es eure tatsächliche Erfahrung ist, will ich sie euch nicht nehmen, ich bin nur eben vorsichtig, weil die meisten zu allem Scholle sagen, was Platt ist, selbst in HH fangen die Schollen wie verrückt. Deshalb habe ich nur mal nachgefragt, ob man sich sicher ist, wenn ja, dann ist doch alles gut.

Ich habe eben nur andere Erfahrungen und die letzten Male keine einzige Scholle gehabt, sondern ausschließlich die rauhen Flundern.


----------



## GeorgeB (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gezielt Scholle??*

Als Gewinner des Wettbewerbs "Gemanys most avidly Schollenfresser" vertraue ich da mal, unabhängig von unser aller persönlicher Wahrnehmungen, dem Observer, der das beruflich macht. Wenn _der_ es nicht zuverlässig weiß, wer dann? Da freut sich der Vatter auf die nächsten Jahre.

Hat hier jemand davon gehört, ob die stramme Ostwindlage der letzten Woche sich positiv auf einen erneuten Salzwassereinbruch auswirken könnte?


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gezielt Scholle??*

Müsste der Salzwassereinbruch nicht eher bei N/NW Windlage kommen?

Björn


----------



## GeorgeB (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gezielt Scholle??*

Meines Wissens nicht, da zunächst einmal der Ostwind das salz- und sauerstoffärmere Wasser aus der Ostsee heraus drücken muss. Bin da aber kein Experte.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gezielt Scholle??*

hab noch nix gehört...

hier... mal zum schlaumachen
http://www.io-warnemuende.de/ursachen-von-salzwassereinbruechen-in-die-ostsee.html

tom


----------

